# Laguna 12" Jointer - Outstanding



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Excellent review


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful machine! Enjoy!


----------



## derschafer (Jul 16, 2021)

Which plug and outlet did you install or have installed? Was it the NEMA l6-30?


----------



## BGGigHarbor (May 24, 2019)

> Which plug and outlet did you install or have installed? Was it the NEMA l6-30?
> 
> - derschafer


Not sure but here are some photos. I bought the extra extension cord and plug from HomeDepot so nothing special. The plug was chosen to match an existing outlet that was already installed. The circuit for the outlet is a dedicated 30Amp 220Volt circuit and I believe the extension cord is 10/3 wire. The outlet is about 23 feet from the jointer's location so I had to rewire the connection at the jointer and add the plug to the other end. Hope this helps.


----------

